# Usage of mga for plural



## LaRhea

The usage of _mga_ alludes me. I've heard 2 perspectives: that _mga _is always used to express plural and that it is used most of the time, but is not required in some sentences or when it is clear from the context that a noun is plural.

For example, _Nasa mesa ang libro_ can mean both _the book is on the table_ and _the books are on the table_. I've read that it can be said either way if it is clear to both the speaker and hearer how many books are on the table.

What is the proper usage of this word? Does it need to be used in every sentence (with a few exceptions) or can it be used when it is clear from the content that the noun is plural?
 __


----------



## niernier

No, mga shoud be used even if it is clear in the context that the noun is plural. 

Nasa mesa ang libro -> The book is on the table.
Nasa mesa ang mga libro. -> The books are on the table.


----------



## Scherle

I agree with niernier.  *Mga *is use to indicate that there is more than one book in the table.


----------

